# Ελληνικά σε console [SOLVED]

## atmosx

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω εγκαταστήσει gentoo κι ενώ έχω Ελληνικά σε X11 applications (browsers/abiword) δεν έχω στα terminals (Eterm/aterm) και σε console. Ακόμη και οι ημερομηνίες και ώρες δεν εμφανίζονται σωστά, είναι σαν «κινέζικα».

Όταν δίνω date από macosx Terminal (via ssh) που υποστηρίζει πλήρως UTF-8 διαβάζω κανονικά (Ελληνικά) τα αποτελέσματα. Όταν δίνω την ίδια εντολή από console όμως όχι.

Τα αρχεία μου:

```

amilo linux # cat /etc/locale.gen 

[...]

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US.utf8@euro UTF-8

el_GR.UTF-8 UTF-8

el_GR@euro ISO-8859-7

el_GR.UTF-8@euro UTF-8

amilo linux # cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LC_CTYPE="el_GR.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="el_GR.utf8"

LC_TIME="el_GR.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_MONETARY="el_GR.utf8@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.utf8"

LC_PAPER="el_GR.utf8"

LC_NAME="el_GR.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="el_GR.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="el_GR.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="el_GR.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="el_GR.utf8"

#LC_ALL="el_GR.utf8@euro"

LANG="el_GR.utf8@euro"

LANGUAGE="el_GR:el:en_US:en"

LC_ALL=""

```

Έχω τρέξει, locale-gen στα USE flags έχω 'utf8' και στα Linguas='en el'. Αν έχετε κανένα hint, please share.

Ευχαριστώ,Last edited by atmosx on Tue May 17, 2011 10:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## g3om1s

έκανες env-update && source /etc/profile μέτα την δημιουργεία του /etc/env.d/02locale;

----------

## atmosx

 *g3om1s wrote:*   

> έκανες env-update && source /etc/profile μέτα την δημιουργεία του /etc/env.d/02locale;

 

Ναι τα έχω κάνει όλα αυτά πολλές φορές. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι για κάποιο λόγο σε console αλλά και σε terminals (aterm/Eterm) δεν υποστηρίζει UTF-8 encoding τίποτα. Περιέργο γιατί έχω και utf8 στα use, kernel support build-in και όλα τα configurations είναι έτσι ώστε να παίζει το utf8.

Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως έχει δημιουργήσει προβλήματα το nls που έχω στα use flags.

----------

## g3om1s

 *atmosx wrote:*   

>  *g3om1s wrote:*   έκανες env-update && source /etc/profile μέτα την δημιουργεία του /etc/env.d/02locale; 
> 
> Ναι τα έχω κάνει όλα αυτά πολλές φορές. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι για κάποιο λόγο σε console αλλά και σε terminals (aterm/Eterm) δεν υποστηρίζει UTF-8 encoding τίποτα. Περιέργο γιατί έχω και utf8 στα use, kernel support build-in και όλα τα configurations είναι έτσι ώστε να παίζει το utf8.
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως έχει δημιουργήσει προβλήματα το nls που έχω στα use flags.

 

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω το aterm δεν υποστηρίζει unicode όσο για το eterm θα πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσεις την  use flag unicode

θα σου συνιστούσα το rxvt-unicode σε σχέση με τα {a,e}term

----------

## atmosx

 *g3om1s wrote:*   

>  *atmosx wrote:*    *g3om1s wrote:*   έκανες env-update && source /etc/profile μέτα την δημιουργεία του /etc/env.d/02locale; 
> 
> Ναι τα έχω κάνει όλα αυτά πολλές φορές. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι για κάποιο λόγο σε console αλλά και σε terminals (aterm/Eterm) δεν υποστηρίζει UTF-8 encoding τίποτα. Περιέργο γιατί έχω και utf8 στα use, kernel support build-in και όλα τα configurations είναι έτσι ώστε να παίζει το utf8.
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως έχει δημιουργήσει προβλήματα το nls που έχω στα use flags. 
> ...

 

Έχει γίνει compile το Eterm με +unicode.Το rxvt-unicode αν κι έχει γίνει install δεν βλέπω πουθενά το binary(!). Σε κάθε περίπτωση, όμως, έχω την εντύπωση ότι γενικότερα το σύστημα υποστηρίζει UTF-8 μόνοσε X-applications κι όχι σε console/terminal(s).

 :Sad: 

----------

## g3om1s

 *atmosx wrote:*   

>  *g3om1s wrote:*    *atmosx wrote:*    *g3om1s wrote:*   έκανες env-update && source /etc/profile μέτα την δημιουργεία του /etc/env.d/02locale; 
> 
> Ναι τα έχω κάνει όλα αυτά πολλές φορές. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι για κάποιο λόγο σε console αλλά και σε terminals (aterm/Eterm) δεν υποστηρίζει UTF-8 encoding τίποτα. Περιέργο γιατί έχω και utf8 στα use, kernel support build-in και όλα τα configurations είναι έτσι ώστε να παίζει το utf8.
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως έχει δημιουργήσει προβλήματα το nls που έχω στα use flags. 
> ...

 

To rxvt-unicode το τρέχεις με urxvt ή /usr/bin/urxvt

σου παραθέτω το δικό μου /etc/env.d/02locale με το οποίο τρέχουν όλα κομπλέ

```

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

```

μήπως πρέπει την μεταβλητή 

```
LANG="el_GR.utf8@euro"
```

 να διορθώσεις με 

```
LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
```

 ή με 

```
LANG="el_GR.UTF-8"
```

?

ρίξε μια ματιά και σε αυτό http://forum.hellug.gr/index.php?topic=380.0

----------

## atmosx

Καλησπέρα,

Σε ευχαριστώ  για την βοήθεια! Το rxvt-unicode αναγνωρίζει Ελληνικά κανονικότατα! Άλλαξα και τα locale κι όλα παίζουν! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια!

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------

## g3om1s

Υπάρχει και το #gentoo-el στο freenode για οτιδήποτε χρειάζεσε..

----------

